# R32 Skyline clear glass Headlights and indicators



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Does somebody know where I can get these clear lenses for R32 Skyline headlights and also those clear indicators?
Funny that actually nobody went for theses, never seen another R32 fitted with clear lenses?


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

seen these on ebay a few times and on yahoo actions, 


look cool, and weigh less than the stock ones, im going to buy some for my n1´s on the track car, when i start with that.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Those clear indicators are bleedin expensive for GTR's as I was looking earlier last year & I was gobsmacked at the rediculous prices they charge between £250 to £300  I've seen them even higher since then too!

I know Matty at NEWERA can get the indicators but no idea on the headlights fella.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Those clear indicators are bleedin expensive for GTR's as I was looking earlier last year & I was gobsmacked at the rediculous prices they charge between £250 to £300  I've seen them even higher since then too!
> 
> I would like some of thoese clear indicators as well but like you said the price is just absolutley stupid ....they should be around the £50 mark ..


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You can the GTS ones for that price ... roughly!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> You can the GTS ones for that price ... roughly!


what and they fit the gtr..? whats the difference in them..?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

No, they're different to the GTR ones & don't fit - tried it last year just to satisfy my curiosity as I have a set of noprmal GTS/GTST ones for sale!

I fit were that simple most of us GTR owners would have done that by now!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

why the massive difference in price ...it's just a blatant rip off..


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You won't be the first ... or last to say that trust me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are made by d speed, and thats what they ask for

they are the only manufacture of those lenses (the above look different though chris)

maybe we will see some at TAS if your going?

difference in price now is due to the yen rate / £


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> they are made by d speed, and thats what they ask for
> 
> they are the only manufacture of those lenses (the above look different though chris)
> 
> ...


Hi matty,

Are you sure the indicator lenses from D-Speed are the ones in the above picture? In the picture (maybe just do to the reflection) they look full clear transparent, the DSpeed ones are basicly non transparent (can't see the inner) and just a white version of the OEM oranges.

I know they are expensive and basicly complete rip off. You get same style lenses for other cars like Sivlias, Chasers or RX7s and they cost far less then this and you get a complete headlight for the price and not just a lense.
Who's car is teh one in the picture I have posted by the way?

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just made a quick search on Japan Yahoo auctions and I found theses:
http://page22.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l6014617
http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c215774626
the prices are around 13000Yen for now, no buy it now option thought!
the company calles itself BRIGHT-X, and here is a full line up of their clear headlight lenses:
http://booth.search.auctions.yahoo....&sb=desc&alocale=0jp&acc=jp&seller=carlight27

I guess they are for a R32 GTS-T as the adverts only mention R32 Skyline???


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Hi matty,
> 
> Are you sure the indicator lenses from D-Speed are the ones in the above picture? In the picture (maybe just do to the reflection) they look full clear transparent, the DSpeed ones are basicly non transparent (can't see the inner) and just a white version of the OEM oranges.
> 
> ...


They do 2 styles, smoked & clear, smoked is the style in your picture


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Just made a quick search on Japan Yahoo auctions and I found theses:
> http://page22.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l6014617
> http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c215774626
> the prices are around 13000Yen for now, no buy it now option thought!
> ...


no worries chris, the gts ones wont fit a 32 gtr though


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but why wouldn't they work on a GT-R? It's just a clear lens, the mounting tabs and everything would be on the headlight housing itself right? So why would there be a difference between standard R32 lenses and GT-R lenses?


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Japanese friend of mine told me they will work, he knows more about Skylines than anyone I know. I ordered them, doing a full refresh on my headlights along with an H1 55w HID conversion and carbon fiber inner housing. Should be nice once it's all done, guess I'll write up a DIY.


Anyone know where I can buy those clear corners pictured on the gray GTR above? Haven't seen those before. Would look great with my lights.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

they were talking about the signal lights not working which, they won't JasonG. The fenders on the GT-R are a lot wider than the GTS ones and the lights have different bend angles to them. Headlight lenses, as we both know, work just fine.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

nakagusukumike said:


> they were talking about the signal lights not working which, they won't JasonG. The fenders on the GT-R are a lot wider than the GTS ones and the lights have different bend angles to them. Headlight lenses, as we both know, work just fine.


I bought a GTS indicator in error (was described as GTR...).

They are much narrower as mentioned above.


----------

